

Now: Obama Live Sony Hack - mtlwilliams
http://www.whitehouse.gov/live/president-obama-holds-news-conference

======
couchdive
18.5 million consumers in California had their personal info hacked. The
population of the state is 38 million. This 38 million figure is allotting for
children and other non-internet users like elderly.

Source: [http://oag.ca.gov/news/press-releases/attorney-general-
kamal...](http://oag.ca.gov/news/press-releases/attorney-general-kamala-d-
harris-releases-data-breach-report-185-million)

Yet, a voluntarily removed movie and yet another hack on company that has
historically shown itself not to give one single damn about network security,
demands White house attention.

